# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  فراخوان کمک برای گذر از ارور INSTALL_FAILED_NO_MATCHING_ABIS در هنگام نصب apk روی AVD

## davoud2000

کمممممممممممممممممممممممم  مممممکککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککک

----------


## دلفــي

> کمممممممممممممممممممممممم  مممممکککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککک


خطای INSTALL_FAILED_NO_MATCHING_ABIS زمانی رخ می دهد که می خواهید برنامه ای را نصب کنید که دارای کتابخانه های محلی است و کتابخانه پردازنده شما آن کتابخانه محلی را ندارد. به عنوان مثال اگر برنامه ای را برای armv7 کامپایل کرده اید و می خواهید آن را روی یک گوشی یا شبیه سازی نصب کنید که از معماری Intel استفاده می کند، خطای مذکور رخ خواهد داد.

----------

